# Wie groß/klein fallen Fox MTB-Shorts aus?



## Bettina (12. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe gerade eine Fox MTB-Short ins Auge gefaßt. Allerdings bin ich mir mit der Größe nicht sicher, und es ist nur noch eine Größe da ...

Wie fällt die FOX Demo MTB-Short aus? Im Verhältnis z.B. zu Gore Bikewear oder zu Mammut-Größen oder Assos Tights.....

Danke schon mal
Bettina


----------



## MelleD (12. Dezember 2011)

Eigentlich fallen die recht normal aus, war bis jetzt zumindest bei allen Fox-Sachen so, die ich mir gekauft habe. 
Sei es jetzt nen Trikot oder ne Hose.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (13. Dezember 2011)

muss ich Melle zustimmen
habe die Demo Short in zweifacher Ausführung zu Hause. normale größe wie immer genommen


----------



## trhaflhow (13. Dezember 2011)

fällt in etwa wie gore aus
nichts auffälliges


----------



## Bettina (13. Dezember 2011)

Danke schön!


----------

